# fluxuating TSH any confirmation?



## springs (Nov 3, 2008)

I went back to my old endo (who told me you can't have symptoms of hypo and hyper at the same time) and got my TSH levels:

1/06 - 2.329
8/06 - 1.406 (when I started feeling horrible)
1/07 - 1.246
1/08 - 1.319
10/08 - 2.498

Is this typical of hashi's or ha****oxicosis or can you just not use TSH levels at all with hashi's and/or graves? or is the fluxuation not that great to be indicative of anything?


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

At least you TSH is fluctuating within Labs range. I am Graves' and mine fluctuates in and out of Lab ranges to the hyper side every three month Labs.
Makes it hard to find the correct med. dose, which I haven't as yet after 12 years.

There can be varying reasons for levels to fluctuate. Dieting, gaining or losing weight, what we eat/drink and when we eat/drink it, stress, illness, weather, area, altitude, living around a lot of boulders, other drugs, Lab error, time of day we get our Labs done (is it the same every time (AM/PM), unstable meds. (potency or from different batch), etc. I wouldn't worry about it as long as TSH level is within Labs in the same direction. 
TSH test is thee test to tell if we are hypo or hyper and to adjust our T-4 meds.

Your doctor is right, we can not have both symptoms at the same time. One of the diseases (Hashi or Graves') will dominate over the other and those will be the symptoms we will experience at the time, if any, and if in deed it is thyroid related.


----------

